# Borealis Estoril black no date



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

View Advert


*Borealis Estoril black no date*

Would prefer the version with the 12 as in nicked photo but the big triangle version would be fine too. Minty please :tongue: Price?




*Advertiser*

Kutusov



*Date*

01/07/17



*Price or Trade Value*

£300.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

